# Porn addiction



## Batwoman (8 mo ago)

He had a good woman, fit and sexy, craved sex, introduced him to tantric sex, massaged his penis, balls thighs and ass, sucked his **** so lovingly, rubbed his back kissed and sucked his nipples and neck, dressed up sexy in the bedroom for him, bought him a rod for his penis and pleasured him with it..both a first for us, devoted herself only to him. Yet he still desired porn over her. He still couldn’t get a full erection for her. When confronted lovingly with it, he simply laughed at her. So she left him. She was the best thing he ever had and ever will have again. He knows it. Its too late, all your begging and empty sweet promises mean nothing, they’re all lies. You were warned. Good luck to your next poor victim.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Yogini said:


> He had a good woman, fit and sexy, craved sex, introduced him to tantric sex, massaged his penis, balls thighs and ass, sucked his **** so lovingly, rubbed his back kissed and sucked his nipples and neck, dressed up sexy in the bedroom for him, *bought him a rod for his penis and pleasured him with it*..both a first for us, devoted herself only to him. Yet he still desired porn over her. He still couldn’t get a full erection for her. When confronted lovingly with it, he simply laughed at her. So she left him. She was the best thing he ever had and ever will have again. He knows it. Its too late, all your begging and empty sweet promises mean nothing, they’re all lies. You were warned. Good luck to your next poor victim.


...I wish I didn't look up what that meant  Ugh. Horrifying.


----------



## Batwoman (8 mo ago)

bobert said:


> ...I wish I didn't look up what that meant  Ugh. Horrifying.


😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I have seen those penis rods in the sex store with the wife 😱😱😱. Just the thought and sight of them made me walk funny 🤣🤣🤣

Wow oh wow aren't you adventurous in the bedroom 😜. You are what wet dreams are made of 😹. My wife of many years is adventurous like you. We go to the sex store a few times a year for fun. For one of her Xmas gifts a couple of years ago, I got her a motorbunny.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

I found this penis rod at the hardware store. It's 10" long and it was only $2


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

bobert said:


> ...I wish I didn't look up what that meant  Ugh. Horrifying.


Thanks for the warning, I think I’ll just eject now.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Umm, porn is bad, mmmkaay…


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Sorry you are going through this. As you've figured out the hard way, you simply cannot compete with the never ending supply and variety of porn. He has to want to do something about it.


----------

